# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  رحبو بي

## فرحه

بسم  لله  الرحمن الرحيم   

رحبو بي  اني ضيفه  جديد   :bigsmile:  :embarrest:  :wavetowel2:  :cool:

----------


## فرح



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## الأمل البعيد

*::
**•°o.O (.. الٍٍـسٍـٍـ عٍلٍيكٍـٍـٍمٍـٍ ورحٍـٍمٍـٍـٍ الٍلٍه ـٍـٍة وبٍـٍركٍـٍاٍتٍـٍهٍ ـٍــلامٍـٍ ..) O.o°•
::

^_^..^_^..^_^
•°o.O ( فروحه ) O.o°•*
*::*
*مرحبا.. مع كل شروق شمس وغروبها ..
مرحبا.. عدد نجوم السماء اللامعة في الأفق ...
مرحبا ..حين تتلاطم أمواج البحر...
مرحبا..عند سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر..
مــرحبا ملــيون*
*••----------------------------------•**•
**عانقت جدران منتدانا 
**عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت
مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب 
**ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة
لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور 
**الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا
إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك 
**كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا 
البعض في كل المجالات
**أتمنى لك قضاء
وقت ممتع*
*معنا*
*▫▪××▪▫*
*
**::*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*
*الأمل البعيد*
*::
**
*

----------


## hope

**




*][  فرحه** ][

اهلاً بك بعدد ماخطت اناملك وداهمتنا خطواتك ...

ولعبت بنا ارق حروفك ..

نحن عزيزي في منتدى سوف ننتظر دررٌك  ..

ونثرك وفكرك وابداعك بكل شوق ..

فأرجو أن يطيب لك المقام معنا ..

ويستمر تواصلك بيننــــــا ..

وتنعم بحسن رفقتنا لك ..

فلك أعذب الهمسات واجمل باقات الورد ..*

*][ ننتظر بوحـ قلمكـ ][*


*][ hope ][*

----------


## همسة ألم



----------


## بنت البلوش



----------


## فرحه

مشكورين  على  ترحيب :signthankspin:

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## دمعه الحسين



----------


## سـلـوان

*فـرحه،،*

*ألف هلا ومليار مرحبا بـ وجودك.. 
أتمنى انك تقضي معنا أسعد وأحلى الأوقات..
وان شاء الله تفيدي وتستفيدي..
حياك الله وياهلا..*

----------


## شوق المحبة



----------


## 7mammah

[IMG]http://lady7teen.***********/accessoriez/446.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://anenooo.***********/a1.gif[/IMG]
*وعجل فرجهم الشريف*

[IMG]http://lady7teen.***********/accessoriez/ahaaaa.gif[/IMG]




*أختي الكريمه* 

*فرحه*

*مرحبا ً مليون* 

*وهلا بج* 

*وتقضين معانه أحلى الأوقات*

*تفيدين وتستفيدين*

*وتقبلوا تحياتي لكم* 

*أختكم  أنين*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## بحر الشرق

اهلا وسهلا بمن اتى منتدانا الغالي

----------


## عنيده

يا هلا ويا مرحبا فيج .. 


اتمنى تستفيدين ويانا .. 

تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

{.. آلًسٌلآٍمٌ عًلْيٌكُمِ
••----------------------------------••
.
.
.
.
.
▫▪××▪▫

 


 *فرحة* 


▫▪××▪▫


مرحباًوأهلاً بمن جاء إلينا . .
العز تجلى والنور هل علينا . .
بكل حبـ البشر لخالقـ الشمس والشجر . .
بعدد النبضـ فيـ قلوب البشر . .
بعدد ما رفرف الطير وغرد الكروانـ وغنى الحمامـُ . .
نقول لكـ أهلاً وسهلاً . .
أهلاً بك بقلوبنا قبل حروفنا . .
أهـلاً بـكـ لـتـنـثـر/ي حـروفـ الأصـالـة وشـذا عطرهـا بـمنتدانا. . 

. .. .. .. .. .


شبكة الناصرة 

. .. .. .. .. .

حياكـ الله في منتدانا 
بكلـ شوقـ ننتظر مشاركاتكـ وإبداعاتكـ 

.
.
.
.
.
.


••----------------------------------••
‏Sweet Magic

----------


## ايات الروح

[IMG]http://www.*************/up-pic/uploads/9513a6a6ed.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## fatemah

[IMG]http://img376.**************/img376/9259/1212424fg4.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## المستحييل



----------


## Taka



----------


## فرحه

مشكورين على الترحيب الجميل 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين الف

----------


## فرحه

يعطيكم   الف  عافيه   على ترحيب

----------


## سيناريو

**


** 
*[IMG]http://raw3aabdallah.***********/welcome%203.gif[/IMG]* 






** 

** 




*حياك الله* 
*لقد سعدنا بقدومك الينا* 
*اتمنى لك ان تفيد وتستفيد وتجد كل ماهو مفيد* 
*وان تقضي اجمل الاوقات معنا* 
*فمرحبا بك* 
*في انتظار مشاركاتك الجميلة* 

[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/33.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/33.gif[/IMG]

----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## سر الوجود

السلام على من لهم في القلب شاني 
سلامن كثيرن ما ينعد بملايين 
بكل مافي في السماءمن طــــــير ......وبعدد ماجا النهار وراح الليل 
بكل شوق الصحاري للأمطار .....بكل مافي الأرض من أشجار 
وعدد مانزل عليها من أمطار 
بعدد مانبت الشجر والورد والزهــر 
وبعدد ماطلع القــــــمر ..وبعدد مانور الــــــــبدر 
بعدد مارفف الطير وغرد الكروان وغنى الحمام واليمــــــام 
أهلا وسهلا بك وسعداء جدا بأنضمامك معانا....
واهلا ..بك بيننا .. وكقلم ..ننتظر .. منه ..الكثير 
في ..انتظار ..هطول ..سحابة ..ابداعاتك
نتمنى ..لك ..التوفيق .. ومزيد .. من ..التوهج 
ويتمنى لك قضاء أسعد الأوقات وأمتعها معانا بمنتداك قبل لا يصير منتدانا .. 
فمع المعرفة والترفيه نبحر لنصل إلى ضفة تقلنا حيث الأمان والحياة والجمال ..
نترقب مشاركاتك الدائمة ونرحب بك ثانية ..
دمت لنا سالماً ..
أعبق تحية وأرق سلام...

----------


## كبرياء

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/dw188133.gif[/IMG]

----------


## يوم مولدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 









مرحبا اختي فرحه وأتمنى لك وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا في هذا الصرح


اخوك يوم مولدي

----------


## khozam

[IMG]http://r7aala.***********/R7aaL-welcome--50.gif[/IMG]

----------


## حسسينو



----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
مرحبا بك أختي الكريمة ::-



*لقد طرب القلب فرحا ً بقدومكم ..* *وامتـلأت العيون ضياءا بمشاهدتكم*
*فـأنتم من تتفتق الأزهار حبـا ً لـه ..* *وتخضر الحقول ودا ً لنسمــاته*
*فـمرحبــــــا ً بــقـــدومـــكم إلــى أهـلكم ...* *ووصــولــكم إلى بيتكم* 
*فـلقد سعــدنا بالنـظر إلـى شــخصكم ..**وفرحنا صدقا ً بمجيئكم*
*ومن أعمـــــاق الفـــــؤاد نـــقول لكــم*


*(حللتم أهلاً ونزلتم سهلاً)*





لكم خالص التحايـا
أميرة باحساسي

----------


## عنيده



----------

